# Help... Looking for some classical music that may be like these clips :-) Thank You



## markhansavon (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey there. I'm a composer taking on a scoring a video game. I'm looking to imitate a certain feel within a song. I'm looking right now to imitate a song within a japanese animated movie called Rurouni Kenshin. There is a certain part within the song specifically.

*EDIT - Here is a huge part of the song (2-3 minutes):*

http://www.takutogame.com/Images2/Kotowari.mp3

I'm not looking for the same exact chord progression or anything (although it helps, as it makes the feeling of the song), just music that would be in a minor/sad key like Albinonis G minor (for example) and be like 'rising up to the final destination' kind of thing. (like with Sample.mp3)


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Mozart's Requiem

Mozart's Great Mass in C Minor (the Kyrie in particular)


----------



## markhansavon (Jul 1, 2009)

That is just AWESOME Mr. Bach! Thanks so much!! ;D

Do you have any by Bach? I remember there being a string quartet of some kind that was in minor that was pretty sad...I can't remember what it was, but it was in an Orchestration Book that had examples played by the university of Texas's strings or something.


----------



## markhansavon (Jul 1, 2009)

Now that I remember it, it's the 'Technique of Orchestration':

http://www.amazon.com/Technique-Orc...=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1246468855&sr=1-5

If I find the book I could probably find the part...

Thanks though, this is awesome. Keep the songs coming. 

EDIT: Also, one important thing that I forgot to mention. Please less choirs and more around slow string quartets (of any size, just strings are better than choir in this case).


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Adagio for Strings by Barber

Adagietto from Symphony No. 5 by Mahler


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

This sounds more like a Romantic or 20th Century type of piece than a Classical period piece. I think Bach's suggestion of Mozart's Requiem is way off the mark. Not that the Requiem isn't a brilliant piece of music, but you're looking for music like the audio sample you provided. There are a lot of pieces that have this kind of emotional build-up that this sample has. There are a lot pieces of classical music that use these types of crescendos.

Checkout Vaughan Williams, Sibelius, Mahler, Rachmaninov, etc. If any of these composers were alive today they could each sue this person who did this score for plagiarism.


----------



## markhansavon (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't think that Bach is 'way off the mark', I just think that it would have to be played through a chamber string section quartet.

Thank you for the suggestions, but I'm looking for specific pieces/cues. I don't want anyone to go out of their way to search for anything specific, I just want to know if anyone knows of anything off of the top of their head. 

I'm sure one of those composers had something, but looking through I can't find anything like it.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

markhansavon said:


> I don't think that Bach is 'way off the mark', I just think that it would have to be played through a chamber string section quartet.


Did you or did you not ask for music that sounds like the audio sample you provided?

I helped you out and I don't get a thank you?

The selection you provided does not sound like something Mozart composed. I gave you my realistic recommendation for what you asked for, so take it or leave it.


----------



## markhansavon (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm sorry if I came out blunt, I didn't mean to. 

I'm not looking for just names of composers, I'm looking for specific sections/musical-cues.

Bach had suggested two very specific pieces of music, regardless of the artist.

Thank you for the information provided, but these are just artists names. I can't do anything with artists names. I can't just search on youtube or imeem and listen to the material.

Classical would count also, as Albinoni's G minor would count...I THINK that's not 20th century at least...

EDIT: To clarify, I'm looking to score a sad scene and I wanted sad classical music (preferably strings, possibly built up like in the clip, the similar quote "One man journeying to the edge of reality" like in Albinoni Adagio G minor, like in Mozarts Reqium, like in Kotowari). Not even stuff that is exactly the same, although if it has the same chord progression (feeling in other words) great, but The Requiem definitely works (it's just that there are choirs instead of prefered strings, but that doesn't stop me from taking the chord progression), and Adagio in g minor is just wonderful.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

JS Bach's Air on a G String


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

markhansavon said:


> I'm not looking for just names of composers, I'm looking for specific sections/musical-cues.


Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5: Third Movement - Romanza (Lento)
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
Hindemith: Trauermusik
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - Third Movement - Adagio
Bax: In Memoriam
Elgar: Elegy
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major: Second Movement - Adagio assai

This list could go on forever...


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Mirror Image said:


> Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5: Third Movement - Romanza (Lento)


That's beautiful if properly conducted (ie Previn and not Boult)


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Bach said:


> That's beautiful if properly conducted (ie Previn and not Boult)


I actually prefer Handley's interpretation than Previn.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

What orchestra is that with?


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Bach said:


> What orchestra is that with?


The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm listening to it as we speak.

I still think this piece could do with being reorchestrated.. some of the balance is a little disconcerting (which is not the intended effect, I'm sure) and the screeching flutes at the climax could do with being realigned in the texture. It has lovely moments though for sure - the opening Cor Anglais solo is wonderful as is his string writing. 

He's best at orchestration in a string ensemble environment.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Bach said:


> I'm listening to it as we speak.
> 
> I still think this piece could do with being reorchestrated.. some of the balance is a little disconcerting (which is not the intended effect, I'm sure) and the screeching flutes at the climax could do with being realigned in the texture. It has lovely moments though for sure - the opening Cor Anglais solo is wonderful as is his string writing.
> 
> He's best at orchestration in a string ensemble environment.


I think I'm willing to compromise anything I find wrong with the orchestration of a piece as long as it's emotionally gripping and I'm proud to say this particular movement of RVW's 5th is quite emotional regardless of what may or may not be wrong with the orchestration. That's not what music is about for me. If a piece of music is emotional and moves me, then anything wrong with a piece, technically speaking, falls by the wayside in favor of how it makes me feel.

I think approaching music from a purely technical sense is the wrong way to go about the music.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes I know, and I'm not.  I just felt that 'how it makes me feel' as you put it, could be enhanced by reorchestration.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

And the fact that you say you enjoy it regardless of he orchestrations implies you agree with me. As I would expect from a Ravelian.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Bach said:


> And the fact that you say you enjoy it regardless of he orchestrations implies you agree with me. As I would expect from a Ravelian.


Ravel was a master orchestrator. Vaughan Williams, on the other hand, wasn't known as a great orchestrator, but then again, neither was Liszt, but their music is still great like it is.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Liszt's best music is written for solo piano, without a doubt. Vaughan Williams' best music is written for string orchestra - I would assert..


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Bach said:


> Liszt's best music is written for solo piano, without a doubt. Vaughan Williams' best music is written for string orchestra - I would assert..


In your opinion. I still like what I like.


----------



## markhansavon (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey, thanks everyone for the help.  This has been extremely enlightening, and I still have yet to listen to a lot of the pieces of music posted.

I have to say, about emotion in music, I really feel that the feeling of a song is based on it's chord progressions, and that music matters a lot more than sound does; it's just a matter of how accepting we are to change as experiencers/appreciators. As a musician, if you like something you could always replicate it by changing the melody or creating a melody but keeping the chords or accompaniment.

It's like the world is made for us musicians. We are so lucky to live in a time where most everything has been done before. Not that we can't further evolve music by adding our own being into the music we create, but that there are so many tools out there that we can use to effect someone emotionally. Thank god, also, for MIDI.

It's an open book of opportunity. Bach, for example, if you feel that something should be a certain way or feel that it would give you a certain feeling being that way, you could create your own piece replicating the original musical piece and just change it around to how you like it.

I don't think that appreciation or love has limits though. You can learn to let yourself love anything.  So with those parts that you may have disliked or thought could be better, you could learn to be more accepting of them and allow yourself to grow to them; as people can adapt to loving or appreciating just about anything, it's all a matter of expectation.

If you have an expectation for something else while listening to that piece, of course you will probably find things wrong with it. Go without an expectation though, and you can learn to love anything. Our taste buds reflect how our souls are built, they can get around anything; but you can't expect to taste potatoes while eating grapes and complain that the grapes should be more like potatoes. They are both awesome as they are.

Taste buds and Jazz are a testiment to that. Feel rather than think. In feeling there is no expectation.


----------

